# where to stay in spain over the winter



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

We have decided that Spain might be the place to stay for the winter
and are looking for any suggestion from fellow members who have previously done so about campsites where we will keep warm for 3 months. Any ideas and suggestions will be very welcome.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Depends if you like things lively or as dead as a morgue...

Benidorm is my choice, lots to do, weather usually good...
But anywhere from Valencia south is best for some winter sun..


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

We stayed at camping roquetas nr Almeria for about 4 monthes, its a good clean site with a bar laundery ect. And the good thing is the longer you stay the price drops, well worth a look.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I'am staying here just now,very pleasant and close to shops,beach and restaurants.http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/ANGLES/index.html


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

bigtree said:


> I'am staying here just now,very pleasant and close to shops,beach and restaurants.http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/ANGLES/index.html


Site looks promising we will check it out next month.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm staying here until the 8th of November.


----------



## jurrasicspark (Dec 18, 2008)

*Winter in spain*

We stay barb ate area Andalusia 45miles on from Gibraltar towards Cadiz excellent weather last year for the whole 5 winter months


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Winter in spain*



jurrasicspark said:


> We stay barb ate area Andalusia 45miles on from Gibraltar towards Cadiz excellent weather last year for the whole 5 winter months


Where abouts, is it a named site?

Antonia


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This year in January and February we stayed in Cartagena. The sky was blue and the temperature was mostly in the 20's but with a cool wind. We drove into Mazaron just south of Cartagena to find almost every street filled with parked up motorhomes, even in the centre of town, although there are no Aires that I know of.
Good grapevines tell me that the warmest welcome and climate can be found during the winter, in southern Portugal, where nobody seems to pay for their parking according to what I hear. Having just returned from there, I can report that the British seem to be made very welcome there, unless you park the wrong way around in the street when you get the opportunity to help with their national economic situation. Fortunately I was warned and did not support this charity.
Last winter, watching the weather with some care Conil seemed to come out with some of the best over winter climate; it is south of Cadiz and north of Gibraltar.
For the record, there are very few camps in France open in the ACSI book but Spain has plenty to choose from.
Good luck!
Alan


----------



## jurrasicspark (Dec 18, 2008)

*Winter in spain*

The site we stay at is Pinar San Jose very good long stay price it is in the acsi book also has web site


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

rws4711 said:


> We have decided that Spain might be the place to stay for the winter
> and are looking for any suggestion from fellow members who have previously done so about campsites where we will keep warm for 3 months. Any ideas and suggestions will be very welcome.


You might have to moderate your expectations if you think Spain or anywhere in mainland Europe is always warm in December and January. Yes it's a darn sight warmer than the UK but it's not exactly always warm throughout the day. Many do of course enjoy winters away but I must admit that I was surprised how poor the weather can be during the winter months.

It gets light late into the morning and dark early. Between 11am when the mist has burnt off and 3pm the weather is often sunny but not always. It can be very pleasant when out and about and reading for example in your awning sheltered from the cool breeze but is cool when the sun is not out.

You need to go as far south as possible from say Benidorm downwards for the best weather.

I'm in Benidorm at the moment and the weather is teriffic. But if you want to be warm you need to come here now and not wait until well into the winter when the weather is not to everyone's liking.

As you are new to this you might need to take advice on your route so as to avoid the snow en route if you intend travelling in December to February. I've been snowbound in November on the Massif Central North of Millau but that was unusual.

This is by no means intended to put you off but merely to advise you about what to expect.


----------



## gutty (May 29, 2010)

At Calpe at moment camping odesia very nice site hot and sunny


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

come to the canaries !!!!!! lovely weather all through winter, do get a bit of rain in winter (did nt last year ) been here 5 years, longest time without seeing the sun, 3 days !!!!!! you know it makes sense !!!!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We like Camping Torre Del Mar at Torre Del Mar. The town is a "proper" Spanish town. It has a beach, a long prom and lots of quite decent shops. There are plenty of bars and eating places, but without the "YeeHaa"! of typical Costas resorts.

Camping Torre Del Mar has pitches of various sizes, a mixture of nationalities, Brits, Germans, Italians, Spanish and others. It's about 100 metres from the beach and 2-300 from the town and shops, including a weekly market.

The price goes down the longer you stay. If you book for 28 days you go on the long term stay rate of 330 Euros, plus electric on a meter. After 28 days it's 300 for the next 28, then 280 for the this and subsequent months. There are deliveries of gas to you pitch weekly, so get a Spanish adaptor off e-bay and it works out at about 15 Euros for a 13 KG propane or butane bottle.

We'd be there now but for family. Don't you just hate 'em? Can't live without 'em, can't hit them with hammers and bury the bodies! :wink:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Camping El-Raco Benidorm. Everything and more on your doorstep. We have been here since last week in August. Hot & sunny every day.

Bad news for us we are going home for Xmas this year. We usually stay until end of March.

steve & ann ------- teensvan.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> Camping El-Raco Benidorm. Everything and more on your doorstep. We have been here since last week in August. Hot & sunny every day.
> 
> ...


Keep the beer cold.. Flying out on the 25th !!  
Just having a 12 day break with the Grandkids..

ps.. Have you been to the Indian buffet over the road ?? €10 all you can eat... Lovely... :wink:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi tonka.

Over the past 7 years we have been to benidorm for the winter we have eaten and seen most of the acts. Chienese now up to €5.50.

steve & ann.----------------- teensvan


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

teensvan said:


> Hi tonka.
> 
> Over the past 7 years we have been to benidorm for the winter we have eaten and seen most of the acts. Chienese now up to €5.50.
> 
> steve & ann.----------------- teensvan


Have you seen Rikki Stevens and Fred the monkey ?? He lives on El Raco now.. Might be your neighbour, watch out for Little fred.. :lol:

Chinese gone up to €5.50 !!!!!!! 
All you can eat and half bottle of wine... Talk about inflation.... 

Cant wait to get back.. Benidorm is really like Marmite, love it or hate it...


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Tonka.

Have not seen the monkey.

We love it.

steve


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

There must be selective memory loss about bad weather in Spain , are travellers seriously suggesting it never rains/windy/snows between nov and feb . i have spent the last 5 winters out here , the sun is weak and very rarely gets above 20 c , the nights are single figures and i have seen freezing temps many times . 
Its still great and i would thoroughly reccomend it , get as far south as you can , most of the better pitches on sites are pre booked so try a few different sites out.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

When do you ever see 20 in Britain in the winter?


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Another vote for camping Torre del Mar.
Good mix of nationalities on site.
2 min toddle to beach been swimming in sea and reclining on sunbeds today.
Had lovely 3 course meal for 6 Euros 50cents today
Loads of bars and restaurants but nothing like Benidorm.
Buses to Malaga , Neja caves etc.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If I was to spend the winter anywhere it would be Camping Torre Del Mar. It's got the lot - close to major supermarket, town and beach and walking distance to buses that will take you to Malaga, Fuengerola and beyond.

My second choice would be Camping Villasol in Benidorm as the resort does not shut for the winter.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Mike48 said:


> If I was to spend the winter anywhere it would be Camping Torre Del Mar. It's got the lot - close to major supermarket, town and beach and walking distance to buses that will take you to Malaga, Fuengerola and beyond.
> 
> My second choice would be Camping Villasol in Benidorm as the resort does not shut for the winter.


Be aware that Villasol don't accept dogs - wouldn't bother me but does some. Also more expensive than most of the sites - it's nice but location questionable - particularly if you want to walk out at night.


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

We have stayed in the costa del sol Calahonda in the winter on and of for twenty years.Fairly far south next stop Moroco so the weather is usually good.We stay at Camping Los Jarales we sometimes hire a car very reasonable but bus stop at the gate bus every Thirty minutes for three euros one way toMarbella other way to Fuengirola.Good reasonable resturants within walking distance. Presto


----------

